# Midlands golden rescue fundraising events



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Guys.. :wave: 

Well we are doing a couple of different things and thought i would post a blurb about each one.. If you are intrested in any of them please let me know and I will send more info.. 

1. Magazine Fundraiser where 40% of the sales go to the rescue. They have lots of different magazines to choose from.. and can even renew subscriptions and the rescue still gets 40%. 

2. Recycling Ink Cartridges (laser & inkjet) and cell phones. The company will mail you pre-paid boxes to ship the things back to them and the rescue gets awarded cash depending on the point value... I can sign up people as buisness supporters and they will mail you the boxes directly so I dont have to worry about picking up.. (since most of you dont live here!)... Looks like a really good deal. Not only are you recycling but you are helping out a golden retriever rescue in the process.... 

3. One of our former adopters is hosting a pampered chef party and the rescue will get all of the hostess benefits... So the more people we have order the more the rescue will get.....u can order online and i can give you the info for that... 

4. Yankee candles... We will be starting a fundraiser selling yankee candles if anyone is intrested in those...Will post more info once i get the information packet in. 

Most of these will be running all year long so keep us in mind... 

thanks! 
Lil


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Lil, absolutely let me know when you do the Yankee Candle fundraiser. My house has candles all through it so that would be great. So I will get them from you and will be supporting Midland. Works for me!!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump! :wave: 


Our Yankee candle fundraiser will be run April 16 thru May 4thYankee Fund-Raising (You can look at the catalogues online)

Let me know if you would like to order anything... 43% of profits go to the rescue... 

Also we are still doing the recycling of ink cartridges and cellphones... let me know if you would like to help with this... I can get you added as a buisness supporter and they will mail you boxes and labels as needed.. 


And dont forget our magazine fundraiser : 40% of profits go to the rescue... 

thanks guys! every little bit helps...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

No worries Lil; I love the Yankee candles so I will be ordering some. Cant wait. Nice idea for a fundraiser. Kudos to you guys.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

No thanks to Kim for putting the bug in my ear about them...... :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> No thanks to Kim for putting the bug in my ear about them...... :


Isnt it amazing how she comes up with ideas and people run with them? And she says she doesnt do much for rescues. UH HUH!!!!!! She does more than she realizes. I will thank her too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Isnt it amazing how she comes up with ideas and people run with them? And she says she doesnt do much for rescues. UH HUH!!!!!! She does more than she realizes. I will thank her too.



I'm just thankful I have people who run with them, otherwise, they might just stay stuck in this thick ole' head of mine. It's the person who sees the next step and runs with it, who I truly admire. Kudos to both of you and I thank you for all you do.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Question:*

Can I purchase candles that are not available in stores but in the catalogue only? I am interested in the "Fireside" Candles.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Jud-
If they are in the fundraising spring catty then yes... Will start taking orders around April 16th thru May 4th.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

btw we will be doing this fundraiser again in October (there will be a fall catty) .. and all orders will be in just in time for Christmas


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That is nice and a smart idea.*

It's usually not the same time.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in the magazine fundraiser.

I would like to get two subscriptions, one for me and one for my husband. I looked at what discounts my teacher's union offered but it didn't seem any better than what the magazine's own sites were offering. I would love to have your rescue receive some profits!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

awesome thanks! here is the link.. If you use AOL i hear there may be a problem checking out... so you may have to call 1-866-825-2921 and let them know its for Midlands Golden Rescue.. 

Magazine fundraising online: MIDLANDS GOLDEN RESCUE


thank you so much :wave:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump  

Note at this time we arent doing the Yankee Candle fundraiser.. we will probably do it this fall instead. thanks!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just want to add, for anyone who missed it, that Midlands is our Rescue of the Week, too:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../13682-rescue-week-midland-golden-rescue.html


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump...

Just thought I would let you gusy know we arent doing the Yankee Candle fundraiser at this time...

But Blankets for Babies is doing this fundraiser and if any are sold thru Midlands Tara has graciously offered to split the proceeds with Midlands... Let me know if are still intrested in purchasing any candles and will send you all the info. 

thanks!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Will you have catalogues? If so, you know where to send mine, right?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yankee Fund-Raising

Here are the catty's. If anyone would like to help sell please let me know and I will mail you a catalog with a order form. 

make all checks out to blankets for babies
and just write down what you would like to order (item number, page number and description please)
My mailing addy is 
LIL BRIDEMAN
727 MAUNEY DRIVE 
COLUMBIA SC 29201

make sure you add the following for shipping
$1.00 for $0.00 to $21.00
$2.00 for $22 to $50
$3.00 for $51 to $75
$4.00 for $76 and up

Kim will mail you out a catty this week... thank you!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kim-
I stuck a catty in the mail for you yesterday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am interested in blankets for babies but don't have a catalogue.
Why aren't you doing the candle fundraising?


----------

